# Solved: I can't launch The Witcher 2



## sebber91 (May 20, 2011)

I seem to have a problem that others have also reported, though their solutions do not work for me. The exact case is that I installed The Witcher 2 in its default location (express settings or whatever the setup program calls it). Then I am perfectly able to open up the launcher and tweak my graphics settings and everything, my AVG has asked if I wanted to block access to the internet, which I of course did not. I granted full access and made an exception entry in the Resident Shield for the entire folder. Still when I press "launch game" the splash screen (the wolf medallion) appears on-screen only to disappear moments later and the launcher reappears. 

I tried reinstalling the game multiple times and suddenly it did work so I got to play a couple of hours, but then when I woke up this morning after having done nothing to the config the same thing happened; I couldn't start the game. 

As I saw in other troubleshooting posts from Googled results people are advised to play the game at a lower resolution (I run at 1920x1080) and disable the Ubersampling and SSOA (or something), which I did. Still it doesn't work. I even tried downloading somebody's config folder and overwrote my own to see if it helped since his worked fine, but nothing changed except my settings. I also disabled both AVG's firewall and my Windows firewall, still no change. 

I saw that Nvidia had released an update for their graphics driver and that they told people to uninstall their 3D-vision drivers, and though it's a beta driver only, I did so. When I did play the game yesterday I managed to run at around 30-40 fps anyways so I don't really care for the performance right now, I just can't understand what is preventing me from playing the game all of a sudden? There was also something about the servers being down and meaning that that is the reason I could not activate the game, but since I was able to launch it after the first reinstallation I don't guess that's the origin of the problem.

I have now written all that I know about this problem and what I have tried. I hope someone can help me out because the game has been fantastic so far, I wouldn't be surprised to see a GOTY edition 

Cheers


----------



## Kantarion (May 28, 2011)

Just restore paul.dll from AVG's quarantine


----------



## sebber91 (May 20, 2011)

Well, thanks for trying but that was not the problem, I think my installation was somehow corrupted, all I know is that after reinstalling the game from scratch again it suddenly worked as it should


----------

